# D60 Raw and CS2



## Gnat5680 (Feb 13, 2010)

So, i seem to have run into a problem... I shot a wedding last night and me and the other photographer shot in RAW. Well, I have Photoshop CS2 and it seems it can't open the NEF file.

So, aside from upgrading to CS3 or CS4.... What can I do to get the RAW files to work in CS2? I tried upgrading to the latest update I could, Camera RAW 3.7. But that didn't work.

Right now I am using the included software that came with my Camera. but it is not as efficient as I want it to be.


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2010)

Convert them to .dng, from .nef.


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 13, 2010)

> Right now I am using the included software that came with my Camera. but it is not as efficient as I want it to be.


I'd say camera (D60) isn't sufficient for wedding either but its a dif story. 
Check the version of *a*dobe *c*amera *r*aw you're using to make sure it includes d60 compatibility.
For Nikon RAWs, I prefer using CaptureNX2. I never learned camera profiles in ACR and don't really have time now thus raw --> jpg if ready to print or raw --> tiff if will be using more processing.


----------



## Samanax (Feb 13, 2010)

ACR RAW support for the Nikon D60 came in the *ACR 4.4.1 update.* Officially it's not supposed to work in CS2 but I've heard of people using ACR 4.6 in CS2. Update at your own risk.

*Using Photoshop CS, CS2, or CS3 for new cameras*

*Adobe DNG *


----------



## Dwig (Feb 13, 2010)

KmH said:


> Convert them to .dng, from .nef.



This will do the trick.

Simply download the newest (currently v5.6) of the "DNG Converter" from Adobe's download site. Its a free download. While you're at it, check to make sure you have the last of the PS/CS2 compatible versions of ACR installed. PS/CS2 uses the v3.x family.

The DNG Converter can batch convert proprietary camera-specific RAW files, such as Nikon's NEF flavors, into Adobe's "universal" RAW format. The ACR plugin for PS/CS2 can open and process the resulting DNG files. Actually any version of PS back to PS/CS will work provided the ACR is at least v2.2.


----------

